# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  Invernaderos

## César Eduardo

Quisera si algunos de Uds me podrian brndar informacion sobre *INVERNADEROS* (costo de instalacion, mantenimiento, que cultivos se desarrollan mejor, proveedores, paginas web, etc), tengo terreno no muy grande (5 ha)  y quisiera invertir en la zona norte.
muchas graciasTemas similares: Invernaderos informaciom instalacion invernaderos invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc diseño constrcuucion de viveros e invernaderos Viveros Invernaderos - Agricultura Intensiva

----------


## Vladimir

Vivero Pimientos Chromatinet Roja.jpgAntiafido + Aluminet - Pimiento 02.jpg  
Un gusto Sullanero, Recibe un cordial saludo de Corp. Litec. Somo empresa proveedora de todo el tema de invernaderos y viveros, entre otros. 
Las fotos que te adjunto, son una posibilidad de como podrias manejar cultivos bajo malla. Y por tu area, aprovechas de hacer una agricultura intensiva. 
Podras encontrar mayor informacion de nosotros en INSUMOS / Corp. Litec. O visita nuestra pagina www.litecperu.com 
O tambien puedas contactarme. 999492413 / *594945 / 949713670 / 837*4312 o mi correo: litec.norte@gmail.com 
Saludos. 
Vladimir Miñano

----------


## César Eduardo

Gracias Vladimir por la ayuda, voy a visitar tu pagina.

----------

